# Has anyone ever done this conversion to their boat?



## flintcreek (Aug 31, 2014)

Not a tin boat, but I have not seen this before take a look. I wonder what brand boat it is and if it is worth restoring....might make an interesting boat if you lived on the lake and did not have to haul it too far.



https://huntsville.craigslist.org/boa/4646114502.html


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 31, 2014)

Unique... thats about the nicest thing I can say about that. Also seems to be fairly well implemented. But a bad idea IMO. I see lot's of issues.
Tim


----------



## flintcreek (Sep 1, 2014)

I agree, one of the strangest boats I have ever seen. With wheels on it would they be in the water?


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 2, 2014)

Probably a "bad idea museum" someplace that would love to have it or maybe just a conversation piece at a boat manufacturer. 
Tim


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 2, 2014)

UV has probably severely degraded the fiberglass. He should give it away.


----------



## great white (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh I dunno. Its not that bad of an idea, but it would have pretty specific applications.

For example: you have a portage from one lake to get to another. Drop the wheels, roll it over the bar/bank road/whatever and drop it into the lake no one else can get to.

Might make it do able to get to some pretty remote honey holes.

Not my cup o tea though......


----------



## acabtp (Sep 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365181&sid=c8d410c1973a259d14bcdd42c88c21a1#p365181 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » Today, 09:48[/url]"]UV has probably severely degraded the fiberglass. He should give it away.


he is giving it away


----------



## PATRIOT (Sep 2, 2014)

Actually . . . I experimented with this idea a few years ago by mounting (4) 2" casters to the keel of my tinny. Ran it up on the concrete ramp a couple of times but the problem with such small wheels was their resistance to rolling.


----------



## lswoody (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks like a cool boat. The wheel wells are strange. Depending on the floor condition could be a good lake boat, wouldn't take it on the river. There was a time not long ago when I would have loved to have it. It might not have been pretty but I would have made it fishable.


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 6, 2014)

I've toyed with the idea of making a cradle for the tinny so I could pull it around by hand and get to some remote spots - but I was going to use mountain bike wheels to get some ground clearance. Not sure that this design is worth the weight.


----------



## longshot (Sep 7, 2014)

I saw a guy who couldn't get his winch cable to release so he put the transom strap back on and launched the boat with the trailer still under it. He said he drove all the way there to fish and was going to fish.


----------



## Y_J (Sep 9, 2014)

[url=https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=365181#p365181 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » September 2nd, 2014, 9:48 am[/url]"]UV has probably severely degraded the fiberglass. He should give it away.


They are giving it away. LOL you buy the rusty old trailer for $250 and you get the boat free as the door prize..


----------

